# Finishing Sauce for Beef Brisket



## ranger72 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi There Folks! Try This! 8) 



This sauce is fantastic on Brisket! But I warn you Ladies and Gentlemen; The Cholesterol Cops will be blowing their whistles on this one!

Here goes:

Lone Steer Brisket Sauce

3/4 pound Beef Fat cut from Steaks,roasts or Brisket Shocked

2 Cups Ketchup

1/2 cup freshly Squeezed Lemon Juice

1/2 cup freshly Squeezed Lime Juice

1/2 cup Bourbon

1/2 cup packed Brown Sugar

1 onion, small chop

1 Tablespoon Smoky Hungarian Paprika

1 Teaspoon Celery Salt

1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper



Chop fat into large chunks and render in a cast iron skillet over medium heat until there is about 1 cup of fat in the pan.

Discard unmelted fat and any unwanted fiber that is left over in the melted fat.

Add all remaining ingredients and cover simmering 45 minutes to an Hour. Stirring so as not to burn.

Bottle or put in a sauceboat to pass around at the table

The recipe for this comes from Barbecue America by Rick Browne & Jack Bettridge

They say they got the recipe from afriend who scored it from an un-named pitmaster at a tiny, greasy, smoky and incredibly popular Hole-In-The-Wall barbecue joint on the outskirts of Fort Worth!

I have made and used this many times and it is simple and primo!


ranger72 Very Happy


OTBS # 14


----------



## joed617 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ranger, If you don't fat trimmings can you use beed suet?


Joe


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi *JoeD*,


Are you asking if you can use Beef Suet or Bird Suet in lieu of the Beef fat from steak, Roasts etc?

You may use any kind of Beef Fat trimmings you wish provided they are edible...I don't think bird suet qualifies; but I apologize for not knowing what you actually meant.. 

I posted this recipe for brisket sauce on this other thread and since it is so good I decided to post it here within the Sauces, rubs and marinades section.


Joe; Go here for more good ideas on variations of my sauce. Some of the other members had great ideas for substitutions on different types of Beef fat  and maybe that will answer your questions.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2004

Especially check out BigAl's idea for the beef fat part of the recipe.

ranger72 :) 

If that doesn't answer your question please cantact me again!


----------



## joed617 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Ranger, I wasn't thinking "bird suet"  I guess the answer would be yes seeing how it's beef fat that was ground up <I'm guessing here> ..Thanks ofr the link, I'll have to try it out .. 



Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## rat (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you think pork fat would work I have a few lbs left over from the 4 pork butts I did for my daughters wedding rehearsal dinner.       Rat


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi There *rat*


I have only used the beef fat in this particular recipe as it was intended to be used for beef brisket. 

However, if you were to make a batch of this sauce substituting your Pork fat for the beef fat and keep all the other ingredients the same I think you would have a pretty decent sauce for your pulled pork or pork spareibs or even when used with pork chubs (fatties).

Try it sometime and let us know!

thanks,

ranger72


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 13, 2006)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  You remove fat before smoking?


----------

